# Butcher Block Counter Tops



## wyatt earp (Jul 16, 2008)

I am wanting to make my own counter tops out of some red oak boards that I can get locally at a saw mill. These boards are green and I was wondering how long I have to let them sit before I can begin? How do I check the moisture content?

I don't know of anywhere that has a kiln I could use so I would be having to store them in a shop. 

Has anyone on here made butcher block counter tops or cutting boards. Any advice? I have some of the red oak boards from another project that have been sitting about a year and I plan to try and make a cutting board in the next couple weeks.

What should I use to seal the cutting board? Are there different sealers I can use that are darker or lighter than others. The reason I ask is because I see these butcher block cutting boards that have dark and light colored wood. 

One more question. How do you know which side of the board is supposed to face up, does it matter?

Thanks for any help you can offer, Wyatt


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Normally wooden counter tops are made with edge grain up. I have made quite a number of wooden counter tops but I have always used hard maple. I would not use oak because it is too porous and would require huge amounts of filler, sealer and then some sort of heavy film finish and for counter tops that is never a good idea. 

Oak is good for many things but cutting boards and counter tops are not among them 
Sorry.

As for drying it would be under ideal conditions 6 months for every half inch of thickness.


----------



## wyatt earp (Jul 16, 2008)

What about African Mahogany? Any ideas if its alright to use for counter tops? 

Thanks, Wyatt


----------

